# Some water info.



## Mutt (Apr 17, 2006)

Thought I would throw this in just for info sake. MJ needs water, I know I learned some stuff by gathering this info. 

Some Water Definitions:

Distilled:
is water that has had virtually all of its impurities removed through distillation (boiling the water and re-condensing the steam into liquid water)
note:
pure distilled water is not easily obtained because carbon dioxide in the air around us mixes, or dissolves, in the water, making it somewhat acidic. The pH of distilled water is between 5.6 and 7. It can be neutralized to a PH of 0 by using ammonia or Baking Soda to raise and lower the PH.

Reverse Osmosis Water:
Reverse osmosis is a water treatment process that forces water through an extremely fine membrane to remove dissolved minerals.


Hard Water:
85% of US homes have hard water

Hard water has a high mineral content.
This content usually consists of high levels of metal ions, mainly calcium (Ca) and magnesium (Mg) in the form of carbonates, but may include several other metals as well as bicarbonates and sulphates.

Temporary Hardness
Temporary hardness is hardness that can be removed by boiling or by the addition of lime (calcium hydroxide). It is caused by dissolved calcium bicarbonate in the water.

Calcium carbonate is less soluble in hot water than in cold water, so boiling (which promotes the formation of carbonate) will precipitate calcium carbonate out of solution, leaving water that is less hard on cooling.

Permanent hardness
This is hardness (mineral content) that cannot be removed by boiling. It is usually caused by the presence of calcium and magnesium sulfates and/or chlorides in the water, which are more soluble as the temperature rises.

Hardness can be reduced with a lime-soda ash treatment. This process involves the addition of slaked lime to a hard water supply to convert the hydrogen carbonate hardness to carbonate, which precipitates and can be removed by filtration


References and info obtained from www.epa.gov and www.wikipedia.com. Not copied and pasted.


----------

